
Exxon CEO Says Big Oil Needs $21 Billion U.S. Aid - lotusleaf1987
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-05-11/exxon-s-tillerson-says-higher-oil-taxes-won-t-help-u-s-budget.html
======
michaelpinto
Can you imagine 20 billion over ten years given to DARPA to come up with
alternative energy sources? And mind you that in many cases energy companies
don't share the profits from drilling done on public land.

